# attn ladies! i have (ssshhh) little problem..



## pinuplola (Jul 29, 2013)

this is embarrassing for me so please if you find this post to be stupid keep any ugly comments to yourself :wubu:

since the very first time i ever noticed any hair on my body i have always shaved it/waxed it right off. i like to keep myself smooth and lady like at all times. since i have gotten so much fatter in the last few months i have noticed that shaving is becoming a bit of an issue. my underarms are easy enough but my legs are getting to be a hassle and my 'V' area is down right impossible! i know i can go in for a wax but its expensive. i enjoy waxing and i am comfortable with it, its just not an affordable option at all times. 

so i guess my question is what/how do some of you ladies maintain your smooth lady parts without breaking the bank...and/or your BACK! lol 

thankksss!!!!


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 29, 2013)

I am quite small compared to a lot of ladies here so I don't really have any issue reaching down there but I have nerve damage in my right hand so I am always cutting myself shaving. I can't wax either because my legs are hugely sensitive to pain in the hair. Because of this I am having laser hair removal soon which is something you could look into, though it is expensive. Otherwise you could try home waxing, which is cheaper but you will have the problem of reaching again. Hope the ladies here can be more help than me!


----------



## pinuplola (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you for your sweet comment i have thought of laser hair removal as well but i have not heard the best things about it. still it would be worth a try


----------



## penguin (Jul 29, 2013)

I can be ladylike and not shave. I don't play into the feminine myth that you need to be hairless to be sexy or ladylike. I haven't shaved my legs in over a year, gave up on removing my pubes many years ago, and only shave my armpits every few months, if not longer. That last one is usually on a whim. My leg hair is pretty much colourless, so maybe I'd feel different if they were darker and noticeable, but then maybe not. Body hair isn't something that factors into how sexy I do or don't feel, though I have at times enjoyed the smoothness of no pubes. (Also - please no one bring up the stupid and incorrect argument of bush removal meaning you look like a kid)

ON TOPIC, if you can't use a disposable razor, you could try electric for hair removal. When I did shave, I preferred a good men's razor - the fancy, heavy duty ones are the best, especially for your pubes. The ones with the three head thingies for a nice smooth shave. You won't cut yourself and you can use it sitting on the bed or floor, just find somewhere to prop your legs comfortably. If you can't use them, a depilatory cream like Veet is good - just wear gloves when using it, because it'll kill your nails otherwise. They have ones for the bikini zone, and I have used them to remove ALL pubic hair. Just keep an eye on the time and get it off if it stings. You may need to lie there with your legs apart and hold your belly up if it gets in the way, just so the coverage isn't rubbed off. I'd lie on a towel on my bed, have a bowl of water nearby along with a washer or two, so I could wipe it off before getting up, and then have a shower and remove it properly. Some creams can be applied in the shower.

When it comes to using it on your pubes, it's best if they're short, though they will take them off if longer. You might need to redo it in a couple of days - but don't do applications too close together, and don't have sex too soon after. You do NOT need that friction and chafe. There are also some hair regrowth inhibitor creams you can use afterwards to help slow the regrowth down. 

You gotta do what works for you when it comes to feeling sexy, and while feeling sexy when you're smooth all over is something I can understand, I'm also able to feel sexy when my body hair is natural. If someone else can't handle my hairy legs, twat or armpits, then they don't get to enjoy ME.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2013)

Laying down in a tub full of soapy water, with the water softened by bath beads or powder, then laying on my side allows me to reach one side of my v area while the leg is lifted. Reverse sides to reach the other.

Sitting up in this same bath and putting my leg up on the side of the tub makes shaving them easier for me 

Once again, I will stress that the water needs to be 'soft' and soapy- and use a good multi blade razor


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 30, 2013)

I shave very irregularly (my legs, pits and bush are quite hairy this summer) and I can be lady-like. Feminine=hairless is bullshit.


----------



## pinuplola (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for your responses everyone


----------



## gogogal (Jul 30, 2013)

pinup, laser hair removal is fantastic, providing you are a good candidate for it (ie lighter skin darker hair) and if the hair growth isn't hormonal... which usually isn't the case if we're talking about your girl area  not sure what bad things you've heard but I've had it done on several areas and couldn't be happier


----------



## pinuplola (Jul 30, 2013)

i am fair skin/blonde hair..i wonder how it would work for me?


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 30, 2013)

Sadly laser hair relies on the pigment in the hair to work so unless you have black hair it can't help much I'm afraid. =/ 

Hooray for me, I have ice white skin and horrible black body hair. >____>


----------



## pinuplola (Jul 30, 2013)

i was thinking that myself..welp i think im going to try a couple of different things to solve this problem.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2013)

All i can say is i wish you luck. I've never had shaved lady parts.


----------



## jade_andy (Aug 3, 2013)

when i shaved down stairs, I use a handheld mirror with a stand. It has help with me since i have a big tummy and can't see down there. I don't if that's any help


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2013)

Lola- you can also enjoy a bath with your man- and get him to do it for you


----------



## pinuplola (Aug 3, 2013)

he has offered but..idk.. haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2013)

pinuplola said:


> he has offered but..idk.. haha




I can understand your hesitation.....but I am guessing that if he's your bf, then you've done even MORE intimate things with him already. It's more like an affectionate, take care of you type act. I enjoyed it when an ex-bf used to do it for me.

Unless you're worried he might cut you


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 4, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Unless you're worried he might cut you



That makes it sound so much like she might be expecting him to go on a killing spree the moment he gets hold of the razor rather than just cutting her accidentally.


----------



## lozonloz (Aug 4, 2013)

Back in the day when we had a nice round bath I'd shave in the bath, let's me get into all kinds of freaky positions I can't manage outside of the water to get to hard to reach areas.

Unfortunately round bath is long gone and i ...erm....well I don't fit in regular baths.

Fortunately I'm fairly flexible so if I'm shaving downstairs I rest my foot on the toilet cistern so the area is as stretched out and easy to reach as possible. still takes forever as I mostly have to shave by feel to make sure I've got everywhere, so I don't go bare as often now. I prefer it though, it just feels cleaner and sexier to me.

I appreciate the difficulty though, things were much easier to get to when I was smaller.


----------



## pinuplola (Aug 4, 2013)

LOL!! yall are cracking me up!!

he shaves his face so i hope he wouldnt cut me  hahahaha

he and i are married and we have been together for over ten years so i know i shouldnt really care its just that i want for our relationship to stay fresh and fun and id like to keep some mystery where possible. 

this is sounding like its my only option at this point. i like greeneyedfaerie's idea of making into a romanitc thing 

im lovin all these great ideas


----------



## pinuplola (Aug 4, 2013)

and yes a round bath tub would work much easier hahah 

im too big to get into the tub with my husband and even tho he is a very slim and fit man he has very long legs 

im thinking that we could try it standing in the shower..

and yes same here ahaha before i got this big shaving was a no brainer. just something i did without even thinking about it. now its a war!! lol


----------



## BigCutieAurora (Jul 31, 2015)

I have this problem too! I've recently gained some weight and its made quite the difference in my ability to shave my legs/v area. I've thought about waxing but you're right it gets expensive and its painful! I try to shave every week or two, just to keep in maintained. I usually take a hot bath, and just do one side at a time while lifting my leg up. But yeah, not the easiest thing in the world haha.


----------

